# Mortar and Pestle Challenge: Due 5/9/20



## Bean_counter

Alright everyone the next challenge has commenced. I wanted to combine bowl turning and spindle turning on a project. Below are the details:

*Project: *

mortar and pestle
*Wood: *

Any wood you can muster up will work for this challenge
*Requirements: *

the mortar and pestle must be a usable piece
*Deadline:*


Pictures of your mortar and pestle may be submitted anytime, but must be in by Sunday 5/9/20 at 9pm eastern
Voting (and some color commentary I'm sure) will take place for the next 2 days and conclude at 9pm eastern on Tuesday 5/12/20
Winner gets to choose the next challenge, outline their requirements, and decide on the next deadline.

I hope we get just as many participants as the last challenge. Please comment that you are in!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Picture for example. Obviously not my work!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Tony said:


> Picture for example. Obviously not my work!
> View attachment 185639


But, RUN, Tony? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I'm in, Michael........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Nubsnstubs said:


> But, RUN, Tony? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)



I'm slow, I don't get it......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## TXMoon

Cool, I've been wanting to try a mortar and pestle. I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

I'm not in. (But wish I could be.) Shop still has no power and much to be done before I can make anything in it. Enjoyed watching the last one, will enjoy watching this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Tony said:


> I'm slow, I don't get it......


Spell it slowly, Tony. R U N?........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Ahhhh, got it! Ya, I'll try it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Can we do more than one?............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Picture for example. Obviously not my work!
> View attachment 185639


So a small baseball bat and helmet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, that didn’t take long. Great choice Michael. Not sure if I am in yet; will let you know. As Matt said, just watching is great entertainment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whitewaterjay

Count me in because I don't know any better 

Jason

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter

Gdurfey said:


> Well, that didn’t take long. Great choice Michael. Not sure if I am in yet; will let you know. As Matt said, just watching is great entertainment.


Is it a time issue. I think I could extend it out another week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Nubsnstubs said:


> Can we do more than one?............... Jerry (in Tucson)


I don't see why not

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002

Hopefully the part I ordered for my lathe comes in and I can join in on this challenge (and finish the weed pots I started). Can't commit 100% yet, but I'm hoping to be in.

-jason

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Bean_counter said:


> Is it a time issue. I think I could extend it out another week



Nope, just other projects and .......well, just need to push myself.


----------



## Tony

Here's a video, I haven't watched it.


----------



## trc65

I'm in!

Going to have to research wood choices, cause if I'm going to make one, definitely going to use it!

Anybody make some and use them? Obviously harder woods and "closed" grain, but any other comments?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP

I’m in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

Count me in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Count me in



Took you long enough Old Timer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb

In!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## TimR

Michael, that’s a super challenge and will satisfy something I’ve been wanting to make for quite some time. Looking forward to seeing the various entries! I’m in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Took you long enough Old Timer!


Had to get up ... long naps

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

That first video I posted was horrible, sorry guys. This one is better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Bean_counter

@Eric Rorabaugh are you gonna sign up???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Bean_counter said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh are you gonna sign up???



Probably not, he talks a big game but he's too much of a candy to participate..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## The100road

I’m in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve in VA

I'm in!

Great challenge for me as I've never done one and, assuming it comes out half decent, could be my Mother's Day present. Time to go find some wood

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Bean_counter said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh are you gonna sign up???


May. Tried one earlier and it didn't come out. Tell on the 10th


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> May. Tried one earlier and it didn't come out. Tell on the 10th



Don't cop out like that. Most of us have never tried to make one, you're ahead of the game.


----------



## Crocy in Aus.

Nubsnstubs said:


> I'm in, Michael........ Jerry (in Tucson)


This will be funny to see Jerry make one of these, he doesn't have any timber without holes, voids or bark inclusions.
I will have a go as well.
Rgds,
Crocy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Tony said:


> Don't cop out
> 
> easy now Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

You jumping in Rodney?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I believe I will Tony.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hey @Bean_counter and @Tony! I'M IN!!!!
Waiting on you two. 

Sorry picture heavy. I couldn't get the look unless I held it. Piece of my SIL's grandpas apple tree with a DIW from @barry richardson

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hey @Bean_counter and @Tony! I'M IN!!!!
> Waiting on you two.
> 
> Sorry picture heavy. I couldn't get the look unless I held it. Piece of my SIL's grandpas apple tree with a DIW from @barry richardson
> 
> View attachment 185776
> 
> View attachment 185777
> 
> View attachment 185778
> 
> View attachment 185779
> 
> View attachment 185780
> 
> View attachment 185781
> 
> View attachment 185782


Are you %$#@& kidding me...you're already done!! 
Oh fine...I like it, I like it alot. Good contrast, blah blah blah. 
The apple is a good choice, like most fruit woods, very hard and dense.
Well done early bird!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson

Sweet! I'm in too BTW...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hey @Bean_counter and @Tony! I'M IN!!!!
> Waiting on you two.
> 
> Sorry picture heavy. I couldn't get the look unless I held it. Piece of my SIL's grandpas apple tree with a DIW from @barry richardson
> 
> View attachment 185776
> 
> View attachment 185777
> 
> View attachment 185778
> 
> View attachment 185779
> 
> View attachment 185780
> 
> View attachment 185781
> 
> View attachment 185782



Way to step up Eric, nice job man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter

@Eric Rorabaugh 

man that is drool worthy! End grain turned as well! Well done sucker

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I’m in. Needs a bit more work, might need to use my 40 grit gouge....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Barb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb

I'm in. :)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Barb

A little ways to go still. :)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Barb said:


> A little ways to go still. :)
> 
> View attachment 185856



What wood is that?


----------



## Barb

Tony said:


> What wood is that?


Olive on the outside and walnut in the middle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

With several of you working so hard on your projects, figured I better at least try to find some wood. Don't have any dry blanks large enough, so was going to cut a piece off a mostly dry windfall locust. Rain didn't stop so dug around the shed and found a chunk of black locust that had never been split from when I was a kid. Had to have been there for 40 years or more, so it's probably dry enough.

All I gotta say is I'm glad I have a Thompson bowl gouge that stays sharp a little longer than some, this is one hard chunk of wood. Got it rounded and a mortise cut, now need to contemplate design ideas.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> With several of you working so hard on your projects, figured I better at least try to find some wood. Don't have any dry blanks large enough, so was going to cut a piece off a mostly dry windfall locust. Rain didn't stop so dug around the shed and found a chunk of black locust that had never been split from when I was a kid. Had to have been there for 40 years or more, so it's probably dry enough.
> 
> All I gotta say is I'm glad I have a Thompson bowl gouge that stays sharp a little longer than some, this is one hard chunk of wood. Got it rounded and a mortise cut, now need to contemplate design ideas.
> 
> View attachment 185874


Love the looks of the wood so far. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rocking RP

Here’s mine. Mulberry pestle and end grain cutoff of pecan for mortar. Outside finished with Deft. Interior just couple coats danish oil.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I like it Roger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I like it Roger


Very nice!


----------



## Tony

Great job Roger!


----------



## trc65

Love the curves! Great looking project!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Nice!


----------



## Barb

Love the shape!


----------



## The100road

My entry. Mesquite wood from @Tony with a cutting board oil finish.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 14


----------



## trc65

Love it! And, the first entry to prove function!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Gdurfey

Gee, ugly mesquite again...……..great job @The100road Stan; really great!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

I love the look of that mesquite! Awesome job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon

The100road said:


> My entry. Mesquite wood from @Tony with a cutting board oil finish.


Love the rustic look!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Olive and maple with Ack's polishing finish. This has taught me that I definitely need to plane the wood before I glue them up.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

@The100road I'm glad I sent that piece to you, you did a much better job with it than I would've!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Great job Stan! 
Great job Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Stan and Barb those are awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Tony

@Barb that's a great job, the shape is stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Rocking RP said:


> Here’s mine. Mulberry pestle and end grain cutoff of pecan for mortar. Outside finished with Deft. Interior just couple coats danish oil.
> 
> View attachment 185931
> 
> View attachment 185932
> 
> View attachment 185933


Nice, like the contrast in colors and the shape.


----------



## TimR

The100road said:


> My entry. Mesquite wood from @Tony with a cutting board oil finish.
> 
> View attachment 186021
> 
> View attachment 186022
> 
> View attachment 186023
> 
> View attachment 186024
> 
> View attachment 186025


I should have looked at that before finishing mine. I could have just pitched it out and claim I ran out of wood!! That’s so cool, got my vote already!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Ok, here goes. Both pieces are red tip photinia. Struggled with that little bead on the mortar but finally got it. 
Finished with dewaxed shellac.
Oh, and no sharpies used!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Barb

@TimR Very nicely done! So clean looking too! I destroy beads most of the time when I try to do them so great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

@Barb beautiful wood and great shape!

@TimR Gorgeous wood, really love the all the accents on the pieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Steve in VA

@TimR that's not fair! 

You're sending me this "hard as a rock" wood I've never had and then show us that one you made out of the same wood. You're putting me to shame before my package even arrives 

Seriously, that looks awesome!!! 

All the entries thus far look fantastic; great job everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR

Steve in VA said:


> @TimR that's not fair!
> 
> You're sending me this "hard as a rock" wood I've never had and then show us that one you made out of the same wood. You're putting me to shame before my package even arrives
> 
> Seriously, that looks awesome!!!
> 
> All the entries thus far look fantastic; great job everyone!


Just a suggestion when turning the inside...light cuts with scraper. Don’t have more than 2” of tool hanging off rest. Look forward to seeing yours!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Four days after the challenge was announced and at least five of you are already done!

Talk about a bunch of overachievers

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 7


----------



## Steve in VA

TimR said:


> Just a suggestion when turning the inside...light cuts with scraper. Don’t have more than 2” of tool hanging off rest. Look forward to seeing yours!




Thanks Tim! I may need to keep you on speed dial!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Wow! Some outstanding stuff showing up, I need to get busy....


----------



## William Tanner

I’m still looking for halfway suitable wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

William Tanner said:


> I’m still looking for halfway suitable wood.


A piece of that 'blonde ironwood' still left.


----------



## Tony

Okay guys, here's my entry. It's not on par with everyone else's entries but here it is. I'm not thrilled with the way it turned out, the mortar shape is way boring. I did have fun doing this, great idea Mike!

Jatoba, Cherry and Maple finished with mineral oil.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Gdurfey

I like it Tony. I am having my own design issues......as you will see in a couple of days. As your tag line says, making a big blank much smaller......

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## jasonb

Tony said:


> Okay guys, here's my entry. It's not on par with everyone else's entries but here it is. I'm not thrilled with the way it turned out, the mortar shape is way boring. I did have fun doing this, great idea Mike!
> 
> Jatoba, Cherry and Maple finished with mineral oil.
> View attachment 186086 View attachment 186087 View attachment 186088 View attachment 186089


I like the design detail, nicely done Tony. First feet shot in this challenge?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings

I like it too, Tony. Wouldn't be right without his feet or foot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

All are nice


----------



## Rocking RP

You done good Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Nice job Tony, really like your wood combo!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon

Tony said:


> Okay guys, here's my entry. It's not on par with everyone else's entries but here it is. I'm not thrilled with the way it turned out, the mortar shape is way boring. I did have fun doing this, great idea Mike!
> Jatoba, Cherry and Maple finished with mineral oil.
> View attachment 186086 View attachment 186087 View attachment 186088 View attachment 186089



What do you mean 'not on par'?! Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Nicely done Tony. The wood combo adds a great flair to it as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Man we got some really good entries so far. Keep them coming. I hope to work on mine this weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Rained out with other work today, so got an hour in the shop. Just have the bottom of the mortar to finish. And then the pestle to turn. Here's a peek inside the mortar.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

I'm liking it...love that dark area.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Looking good Tim, thanks for identifying which is the mortar and which is the pestle, I honestly never knew lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Made me look it up.... I always remembered it by thinking of mortise/mortar as both being voids. Not quite right, but works.

Etymology. *The* English word *mortar* derives from middle English morter, from old French mortier, from classical Latin mortarium, meaning, among several other usages, "receptacle for pounding" and "product of grinding or pounding". *The* classical Latin pistillum, meaning "pounder", led to English *pestle.*

So, basically, we are making a place to pound, and something to pound with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## barry richardson

Finished this up last night; Sissoo rosewood for the mortar and curly maple pestle. I tried to design it with ergonomics in mind, and it does feel pretty good in the hand, finished with mineral oil/wax blend, cause I don't think any other finish would last if it gets used much... Fun little project! The wife has ordered a couple more for gifts.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony

That's awesome Barry! That little lip on the top makes it easier to hold I'm sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

barry richardson said:


> Finished this up last night; Sissoo rosewood for the mortar and curly maple pestle. I tried to design it with ergonomics in mind, and it does feel pretty good in the hand, finished with mineral oil/wax blend, cause I don't think any other finish would last if it gets used much... Fun little project! The wife has ordered a couple more for gifts.
> View attachment 186276 View attachment 186275


I think you nailed it in the form following function area...beautiful wood too. I can see where that little cove on the mortar would be a good way to steady it when using.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Another nice one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415

Here’s mine

FBE mortar and stabilized spalted maple pestle ...
Finished in food safe oil and wax.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

I like that Wendell, we'll make a turner out of you yet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I like that one too. This is going to be hard to pick one to vote for. They are all nice!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spinartist

Barb said:


> @TimR Very nicely done! So clean looking too! I destroy beads most of the time when I try to do them so great job.




Barb. You need to come down to south Florida & I'll teach you how to make beads.
Or when I come up there to visit my sister in Anchorage

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## TXMoon

My entry: A non-traditional mortar and pestle, I almost want to called it a Mortero y Maja. Shallow mortar and wide pestle with gentle slopes, Honey Locust Mortar, and business end of the pestle with mesquite handle. Finished with walnut oil. Both woods harvest in Texas. 
This is also my first glue-up project with the handle glued to pestle base, and glued tenon to start the mortar.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 18


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well that's different...and I like it! Great idea

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## jasonb

Ohhh, I like!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Dooooode, cool piece Kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Very cool! I love it! I've never seen one like that before.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Spinartist said:


> Barb. Your need to come down to south Florida & I'll teach you how to make beads.
> Or when I come up there to visit my sister in Anchorage


Sounds good to me. :)

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## tocws2002

TXMoon said:


> My entry: A non-traditional mortar and pestle, I almost want to called it a Mortero y Maja. Shallow mortar and wide pestle with gentle slopes, Honey Locust Mortar, and business end of the pestle with mesquite handle. Finished with walnut oil. Both woods harvest in Texas.
> This is also my first glue-up project with the handle glued to pestle base, and glued tenon to start the mortar.
> View attachment 186298 View attachment 186299 View attachment 186300 View attachment 186301 View attachment 186302 View attachment 186303 View attachment 186304




@TXMoon nice job on the turning, that style was one that I had thought about trying to enter for this challenge as well. Looks like you nailed it!

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter

That is awesome Kevin, wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb

Here is my take on a mortar and pestle. Made from Koa with a bit of yellowheart and paduak.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That is awesome Jason. Never thought of doing it that way!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## jasonb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That is awesome Jason. Never thought of doing it that way!


Thanks Eric, makes a nice solid heavy base.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Great job Jason!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon

I really like the bands of wood in the handle. Well done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Barb

Very nicely done Jason!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick

I have been hedging my bets on entering as I didn’t know if I would find the time. But I am winding my home remodeling down so decided I deserved some play time ( at least that was my excuse to the wife). I am in. Finished the mortar today. Pics will be in by the deadline.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## trc65

Some really great work and unique takes on the challenge this week!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Maverick

Here is my entry. Camphor wood for the mortar and Chakte Viga for the pestle.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice design!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Way cool! @Maverick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus.

So I picked out a nice lump of timber for my mortar, had a couple of cracks but nothing I could not work around. So I started turning and lookee what I found. Jerry would be proud of this. So started on another piece.
Rgds,
Crocy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## trc65

Got some time today and completed turning mine. Just a little epoxy and some finish needed. Glad I did, just realized the deadline is Saturday night, not Sunday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bean_counter

trc65 said:


> Got some time today and completed turning mine. Just a little epoxy and some finish needed. Glad I did, just realized the deadline is Saturday night, not Sunday.


Yeah Mother’s Day is Sunday so I planned around that

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T. Ben

I’m not sure if I’ll be able to finish by tomorrow,but here is what I have so far. Walnut and glued up rolling pin cutoffs from @pvwoodcrafts.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Troy, that looks dang cool! Can you take some pictures that show it close up?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I agree with Tony. Looks good man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Looks good! :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick

I like it.


----------



## William Tanner

That is looking great Troy. Getting the final finish on mine this morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Just buffed mine out. Will shot pictures tonight. Done, with a whole day to spare!

Troy, I'm digging your patchwork pestle, great look!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Tony said:


> Troy, that looks dang cool! Can you take some pictures that show it close up?


Well I can,and will when I get home tonight,but that one got messed up,I’ve got another glued up just not turned yet. I used that one because I wasn’t sure if I’d get the new one completed on time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben

Tony said:


> Troy, that looks dang cool! Can you take some pictures that show it close up?


Here you go @Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Here is my entry. Changed blanks for the mortar, from walnut to cottonwood. Wish I could figure out where this type of curl, swirl, etc hid in cottonwoods, this blew me away. Not sure I did it justice. Pestle is what Woodcraft called black mesquite. Thought it was a fair contrast. Thanks everyone, this has been fun and eye opening.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That turned out great. Nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Maverick

The cottonwood swirl and grain pattern almost has an alabaster look to it. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

That is gorgeous.


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> Here is my entry. Changed blanks for the mortar, from walnut to cottonwood. Wish I could figure out where this type of curl, swirl, etc hid in cottonwoods, this blew me away. Not sure I did it justice. Pestle is what Woodcraft called black mesquite. Thought it was a fair contrast. Thanks everyone, this has been fun and eye opening.
> 
> View attachment 186745
> 
> View attachment 186746
> 
> View attachment 186747
> 
> View attachment 186748



That is VERY cool! Almost looks like marble, really like the shape on the pestle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Nice job Garry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Here's mine...

Black locust, "mushroom" mortar and pestle. Made the mortar and then used a contour gauge to size and shape the pestle. In retrospect, would have been really nifty if I had a coring system, but not sure anyone makes one for a midi.

Finish is polymerized tung oil. Mortar is 5.75" x 2.5".

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Another good one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

Cool idea. Nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Nice job Tim. Really like the fit design.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Great piece Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Very cool Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Gdurfey said:


> Here is my entry. Changed blanks for the mortar, from walnut to cottonwood. Wish I could figure out where this type of curl, swirl, etc hid in cottonwoods, this blew me away. Not sure I did it justice. Pestle is what Woodcraft called black mesquite. Thought it was a fair contrast. Thanks everyone, this has been fun and eye opening.
> 
> View attachment 186745
> 
> View attachment 186746
> 
> View attachment 186747
> 
> View attachment 186748


Beautiful mortar! I've never seen cottonwood like that. And I love the detail on the pestle as well. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> Black locust, "mushroom" mortar and pestle. Made the mortar and then used a contour gauge to size and shape the pestle. In retrospect, would have been really nifty if I had a coring system, but not sure anyone makes one for a midi.
> 
> Finish is polymerized tung oil. Mortar is 5.75" x 2.5".
> 
> View attachment 186759
> 
> View attachment 186761
> 
> View attachment 186760
> 
> View attachment 186758


Absolutely gorgeous! Btw, Oneway makes a coring system for a midi but I don't know if it would core as small as that. BUT, I have no experience with them. I tried mine for the first time today on dry ceanothus, not a good choice for a first effort lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus.

I hope I have made it in time.
Here is my entry, the Mortar is a bit of figured Queensland Maple, not a true Maple and the Pestle is some Rose She-Oak. 
Sanded to 400 and finished with Camelia Oil.
I asked a lady friend who is a good cook and uses one of these for some guidance. She reckons it needs a broad base, a bit of a rim to grip by, an open mouth to blend in and a chunky good handfitting Pestle. She likes the look and feel of this one.
A photographer I am not.
Hope you all like it.
Rgds,
Crocy.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Crocy in Aus. said:


> I hope I have made it in time.
> Here is my entry, the Mortar is a bit of figured Queensland Maple, not a true Maple and the Pestle is some Rose She-Oak.
> I asked a lady friend who is a good cook and uses one of these for some guidance. She reckons it needs a broad base, a bit of a rim to grip by, an open mouth to blend in and a chunky good handfitting Pestle. She likes the look and feel of this one.
> A photographer I am not.
> Hope you all like it.
> Rgds,
> Crocy.
> 
> View attachment 186775
> 
> View attachment 186777
> 
> View attachment 186778



Sweet! You always come in with great woods that I've never seen, well done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Awesome piece @Crocy in Aus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick

Very nice. Love the grain patterns and colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

I like your design and the Queensland Maple is beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb

Beautiful piece Richard! I love the maple!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

My effort

The wood is birch. One of my turning buddy’s, who is now deceased, spotted a dead birch tree in someone’s front yard. We talked about the tree for months and we finally knocked on their door. The owner said we could cut down the tree and have the wood. He said that he wanted us to sign a statement saying that we wouldn’t charge him for the work. We did that. When we got ready to cut the tree down we noticed how much the tree was leaning towards the house. We got cold feet. My buddy had a shirttail relative that worked for a tree company and we talked him into putting it on the ground. The afternoon we started to cut and load was over 100 degrees and it was a killer. I wouldn’t even try it now. The wood is unremarkable and has been used it to make painted items such as snowmen. I’m down to my last few measly pieces. This was in August 2014. 



Dimensions are 3 ½ X 4 ¼. I used black acrylic paint along with marigold yellow and sea glass colored milk paint along with Watco wipe on poly and Deft satin lacquer. The final step was a light sanding with mineral oil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I love it especially the story!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TimR

Garry, that came out great. Really like the grind end of the pestle!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Well, it's almost the last minute, so I think I'll post what I just finished. This pestle is an actual artifact found back in the very early 70's on a friends property. I had this friend that just couldn't bear the fact that the pestle didn't have a mortar for it, so he made this one in stone. It is Basalt to be exact. It was gifted it to me about 1980. It has a Rattler encircling it.










You can see wear marks on the pestle. I've been grinding other stones to make up some powders, like turquoise, that opalite, and a couple other rocks that I have.

Now for the Challenge. Texas Ebony, 3 1/4" tall, 4 1/2" wide with wall thickness about 1". The Mortar is unfinished, but I used friction polish on the pestle. It is 6 1/2" long, just over 2" wide at the bottom, and the handle is almost 1 13/16"" wide.
Looking into the bowl. Cracks are starting to appear.



Side view.



Bottom with finial.




Pestle.



Pestle



top end of pestle with detail.



An out of focus shot of the finial. I tried to delete this photo, but it ended up on the bottom of this reply.




.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## TimR

William Tanner said:


> My effort
> 
> The wood is birch. One of my turning buddy’s, who is now deceased, spotted a dead birch tree in someone’s front yard. We talked about the tree for months and we finally knocked on their door. The owner said we could cut down the tree and have the wood. He said that he wanted us to sign a statement saying that we wouldn’t charge him for the work. We did that. When we got ready to cut the tree down we noticed how much the tree was leaning towards the house. We got cold feet. My buddy had a shirttail relative that worked for a tree company and we talked him into putting it on the ground. The afternoon we started to cut and load was over 100 degrees and it was a killer. I wouldn’t even try it now. The wood is unremarkable and has been used it to make painted items such as snowmen. I’m down to my last few measly pieces. This was in August 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> Dimensions are 3 ½ X 4 ¼. I used black acrylic paint along with marigold yellow and sea glass colored milk paint along with Watco wipe on poly and Deft satin lacquer. The final step was a light sanding with mineral oil.
> 
> View attachment 186783
> 
> View attachment 186784
> 
> View attachment 186785
> 
> View attachment 186786


Wonderful job William! Shape looks traditional with s bit of flair. Like the color used.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR

Nubsnstubs said:


> Well, it's almost the last minute, so I think I'll post what I just finished. This pestle is an actual artifact found back in the very early 70's on a friends property. I had this friend that just couldn't bear the fact that the pestle didn't have a mortar for it, so he made this one in stone. It is Basalt to be exact. It was gifted it to me about 1980. It has a Rattler encircling it.
> View attachment 186787
> View attachment 186788
> 
> View attachment 186789
> You can see wear marks on the pestle. I've been grinding other stones to make up some powders, like turquoise, that opalite, and a couple other rocks that I have.
> 
> Now for the Challenge. Texas Ebony, 3 1/4" tall, 4 1/2" wide with wall thickness about 1". The Mortar is unfinished, but I used friction polish on the pestle. It is 6 1/2" long, just over 2" wide at the bottom, and the handle is almost 1 13/16"" wide.
> Looking into the bowl. Cracks are starting to appear.
> View attachment 186790
> Side view.
> View attachment 186791
> Bottom with finial.
> View attachment 186792
> 
> Pestle.
> View attachment 186794
> Pestle
> View attachment 186795
> top end of pestle with detail.
> View attachment 186796
> 
> View attachment 186793


Over the top Jerry! Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR

trc65 said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> Black locust, "mushroom" mortar and pestle. Made the mortar and then used a contour gauge to size and shape the pestle. In retrospect, would have been really nifty if I had a coring system, but not sure anyone makes one for a midi.
> 
> Finish is polymerized tung oil. Mortar is 5.75" x 2.5".
> 
> View attachment 186759
> 
> View attachment 186761
> 
> View attachment 186760
> 
> View attachment 186758


Gorgeous wood, unique and likely highly functional shape for grinding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mulberry Mortar and Acacia Pestle. The crack running across the bottom was filled with a piece of Texas Ebony wedge. I made the mistake of using lacquer on the inside, which I didn't want to do.



The bowl, about 1 7/8" deep. Just over 4 5/8" wide x 2 3/8" high.







Never use fine tip sharpie if you're gonna spray Lacquer.




Catclaw root for the pestle. I'm a little disappointed in the lack of character, but it was solid except for one small crack I managed to hide.


 

It sits well in the bowl.



A better view of the bowl bottom.




Dat's it folks.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DKMD

Here’s my effort. I used an old Bradford pear bowl core for the mortar with a little ‘faux Fordite’ acrylic paint and another piece of Bradford pear for the pestle. Walnut oil on the natural wood surfaces. About 5” across.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Barb

DKMD said:


> Here’s my effort. I used an old Bradford pear bowl core for the mortar with a little ‘faux Fordite’ acrylic paint and another piece of Bradford pear for the pestle. Walnut oil on the natural wood surfaces. About 5” across.
> 
> View attachment 186806


Very cool and I love the faux Fordite!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Nubsnstubs said:


> Well, it's almost the last minute, so I think I'll post what I just finished. This pestle is an actual artifact found back in the very early 70's on a friends property. I had this friend that just couldn't bear the fact that the pestle didn't have a mortar for it, so he made this one in stone. It is Basalt to be exact. It was gifted it to me about 1980. It has a Rattler encircling it.
> View attachment 186787
> View attachment 186788
> 
> View attachment 186789
> You can see wear marks on the pestle. I've been grinding other stones to make up some powders, like turquoise, that opalite, and a couple other rocks that I have.
> 
> Now for the Challenge. Texas Ebony, 3 1/4" tall, 4 1/2" wide with wall thickness about 1". The Mortar is unfinished, but I used friction polish on the pestle. It is 6 1/2" long, just over 2" wide at the bottom, and the handle is almost 1 13/16"" wide.
> Looking into the bowl. Cracks are starting to appear.
> View attachment 186790
> Side view.
> View attachment 186791
> Bottom with finial.
> View attachment 186792
> 
> Pestle.
> View attachment 186794
> Pestle
> View attachment 186795
> top end of pestle with detail.
> View attachment 186796
> An out of focus shot of the finial. I tried to delete this photo, but it ended up on the bottom of this reply.
> View attachment 186793
> 
> .............. Jerry (in Tucson)



Very cool Jerry, I like the stone one! The one I have my Great-Great Grandmother got in 1904; smooth as a baby's butt and black as homemade sin.
I was going to use Texas Ebony for mine as well, but I don't have that much and didn't want to waste what I have if I screwed it up. Great job on both of the ones you did!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> Here’s my effort. I used an old Bradford pear bowl core for the mortar with a little ‘faux Fordite’ acrylic paint and another piece of Bradford pear for the pestle. Walnut oil on the natural wood surfaces. About 5” across.
> 
> View attachment 186806



I like it Doc, very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Excellent work and cool story Jerry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

The color sure gives it eye appeal David. Super.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Ok so I said I would do just so I would make time for myself and get in the shop. I can’t tell you the wood type other than from South America. Lots of chatoyant movements it pretty wood with a little sap. The pedestal is made from lemon wood. Very tight grain and a vibrant yellow. No finish on either just buffed a bit.

Remodeling master bathroom and just finished with new shingles. Working on replacing weather trim and gutters before @Tony ’s weather moves in for the summer.

Pictures suck but hey got to do a little turning in the midst of all the insanity.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony

Awesome Rodney! Never worked with Lemonwood, is it actually from a lemon tree.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I do believe it is but wouldn’t bet on it. I have had it for several years. Turns wonderfully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Dam I hate cell phones. If an admin would delete the doubles I will be happy


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Like it a lot!


----------



## TimR

DKMD said:


> Here’s my effort. I used an old Bradford pear bowl core for the mortar with a little ‘faux Fordite’ acrylic paint and another piece of Bradford pear for the pestle. Walnut oil on the natural wood surfaces. About 5” across.
> 
> View attachment 186806


That’s very cool. You know I have to ask how you did it...I think I know, similar process used in book making... forgot the term.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

TimR said:


> That’s very cool. You know I have to ask how you did it...I think I know, similar process used in book making... forgot the term.


Ah, cerebral flatulence...marbleizing!

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Here's what I ended up with after a generous gift of red tip photinia from @TimR

Tim was spot on in that it's incredibly hard. There were cracks throughout the piece, but I never sensed it to be the least bit unstable and after filling it I think they add to the character of the piece, especially around the top rim of the mortar. While very hard, I found that it cut very smoothly and sanded very easily to an almost polished finished. What was a bit frustrating is that no matter what I tired, I couldn't get the finish on the pestle to match that of the mortar. 

Thanks again @TimR for providing the wood and all of your advice!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

You did a fine job Steve, that's pretty wood!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I like it.


----------



## tocws2002

Ugh....here is my non-finished mortar and pestle. I glued up the blank for the mortar last week and didn't get to the pestle until this morning. That late glue-up and lack of time was my downfall. Anyways, here are pics of where I am on this thing....

Mortar
Brazilian cherry (jatoba) with two 3-layer veneer stripe . (Kiln-dried jatoba is extremely hard and was difficult for me to turn). Still need to clean up the inside and sand the whole thing. And need to remove the tenon I glued on to it.




















Pestle
Brazilian cherry (jatoba) with one 3-layer veneer stripe. This was glued up this morning and had about 12 hours in the clamps. Was turning it round when it split open on me. I thing it was too cold on the shop for my glue to properly setup.











Anyways, there's my "entry".





Thanks,

-jason

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

tocws2002 said:


> Ugh....here is my non-finished mortar and pestle. I glued up the blank for the mortar last week and didn't get to the pestle until this morning. That late blow-up and lack if time was my downfall. Anyways, here are pics if where I am on this thing....
> 
> Mortar
> Brazilian cherry (jatoba) with two 3-layer veneer stripe . (Kiln-dried jatoba is extremely hard and was difficult for me to turn). Still need to clean up the inside and sand the whole thing. And need to remove the tenon I glued on to it.
> 
> View attachment 186843
> 
> View attachment 186844
> 
> View attachment 186845
> 
> View attachment 186846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pestle
> Brazilian cherry (jatoba) with one 3-layer veneer stripe. This was glued up this morning and had about 12 hours in the clamps. Was turning it round when it split open on me. I thing it was too cold on the shop for my glue to properly setup.
> 
> View attachment 186847
> 
> View attachment 186848
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, there's my "entry".
> 
> View attachment 186849
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -jason



Sucks about the pestle but the mortar is pretty dam nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD

TimR said:


> That’s very cool. You know I have to ask how you did it...I think I know, similar process used in book making... forgot the term.



I used the pour painting method... different colors of acrylic paint mixed with pouring media. They’re slowly poured into a cup and then poured over the piece. I re-turned the bottom and rim after the paint dried. There are lots and lots of YouTube videos on pour painting canvases, and I have to admit that,so far, it works better on canvas... I plan to keep experimenting though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I concur what Tony said. That mortar is really cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Mine is coming. Waiting for wife to take pics

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## TimR

Steve in VA said:


> Here's what I ended up with after a generous gift of red tip photinia from @TimR
> 
> Tim was spot on in that it's incredibly hard. There were cracks throughout the piece, but I never sensed it to be the least bit unstable and after filling it I think they add to the character of the piece, especially around the top rim of the mortar. While very hard, I found that it cut very smoothly and sanded very easily to an almost polished finished. What was a bit frustrating is that no matter what I tired, I couldn't get the finish on the pestle to match that of the mortar.
> 
> Thanks again @TimR for providing the wood and all of your advice!!
> 
> View attachment 186839
> 
> View attachment 186840
> 
> View attachment 186841
> 
> View attachment 186842


Great job Steve!
Both yours and mine were from pieces stored outside and likely contributed to the cracking I saw too. You overcame it nicely!


----------



## tocws2002

Tony said:


> Sucks about the pestle but the mortar is pretty dam nice!



I'm gonna reglue the pestle and finish turning it. Will also have to rechuck the mortar and try to smooth out the inside before sanding it all.

Thanks,

-jason

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

DKMD said:


> I used the pour painting method... different colors of acrylic paint mixed with pouring media. They’re slowly poured into a cup and then poured over the piece. I re-turned the bottom and rim after the paint dried. There are lots and lots of YouTube videos on pour painting canvases, and I have to admit that,so far, it works better on canvas... I plan to keep experimenting though.



David, one of our club demos used some type of liquid medium with inks or dyes, and you dip 5e wood through it....wait, you draw the colors to make swirls and such then draw the wood through it. Gives you a very similar effect. Really like what you did, will have to go look for both techniques now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Well, it's time to vote @Bean_counter. This was a good idea for the challenge and there were some GREAT entries. It will be HARD to vote for just one!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Bean_counter, it was your challenge and you didn't get it in on time. Well if you go by the date and time you said but it says Sunday. Make up your mind!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65




----------



## Berserker

One more to add; just under the wire.

For the mortar I first turned a sphere, then cut some groves (coves). Once that was done I cut it in half, cut a tenon then cut the bowl. I wasn't sure whether this method would even work, but it turned out OK. A little shallow but...

 

I made the pestle double ended with a slightly different shape. I see that several others did the same, intentional or not.

Made from eucalyptus and finished with walnut oil.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Cool idea. Likey


----------



## trc65

Nifty idea and great execution! Love the color.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bean_counter

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Bean_counter, it was your challenge and you didn't get it in on time. Well if you go by the date and time you said but it says Sunday. Make up your mind!




Haha I’ve changed the rules now. Not due until 10pm tonight CENTRAL! JK I know I know wife
Had me making a planter for her mom for Mother’s Day so i just got to finish putting finish on and now she is taking pics for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Bean_counter said:


> Haha I’ve changed the rules now. Not due until 10pm tonight CENTRAL! JK I know I know wife
> Had me making a planter for her mom for Mother’s Day so i just got to finish putting finish on and now she is taking pics for me


----------



## Tony

Berserker said:


> One more to add; just under the wire.
> 
> For the mortar I first turned a sphere, then cut some groves (coves). Once that was done I cut it in half, cut a tenon then cut the bowl. I wasn't sure whether this method would even work, but it turned out OK. A little shallow but...View attachment 186856
> 
> I made the pestle double ended with a slightly different shape. I see that several others did the same, intentional or not.
> 
> Made from eucalyptus and finished with walnut oil.
> 
> View attachment 186857
> 
> View attachment 186858
> 
> View attachment 186859
> 
> View attachment 186860



That's creative as hell, very cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Ok sorry for the late post y’all. The mortar is a piece of ambrosia maple that I got from someone here on woodbarter. Bug holes and cracks filled with black CA. This thing fought me the whole time and I am glad it is done. It still didn’t want to be completed
as my wife dropped it taking pics and put a dent inside the rim. The pestle is curly maple that I segmented with African Blackwood. Finish is walnut oil with a top coat of a beeswax from West Texas and walnut oil paste wax I made. Photos taken by my wife

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

Took you long enough but great work Mikey! Luckily you have Bri to take those pics for you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I like it but changing the rules...REALLY? Blaming it on the wife...REALLY? I don't know about you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## William Tanner

This sure is pretty Michael. Definitely capable of ginning up a batch of bat wing and eye of newt.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Bean_counter

Tony said:


> Took you long enough but great work Mikey! Luckily you have Bri to take those pics for you!


Yeah her pics def make it look better than it is. She can photo shop out anything I want.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Love that pestle! Great look with the stripes on the maple contrasting with the blackwood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Berserker said:


> One more to add; just under the wire.
> 
> For the mortar I first turned a sphere, then cut some groves (coves). Once that was done I cut it in half, cut a tenon then cut the bowl. I wasn't sure whether this method would even work, but it turned out OK. A little shallow but...View attachment 186856
> 
> I made the pestle double ended with a slightly different shape. I see that several others did the same, intentional or not.
> 
> Made from eucalyptus and finished with walnut oil.
> 
> View attachment 186857
> 
> View attachment 186858
> 
> View attachment 186859
> 
> View attachment 186860


Very unique and love the colors in the wood. Man, voting is gonna be a toughie!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## jasonb

tocws2002 said:


> Ugh....here is my non-finished mortar and pestle. I glued up the blank for the mortar last week and didn't get to the pestle until this morning. That late glue-up and lack of time was my downfall. Anyways, here are pics of where I am on this thing....
> 
> Mortar
> Brazilian cherry (jatoba) with two 3-layer veneer stripe . (Kiln-dried jatoba is extremely hard and was difficult for me to turn). Still need to clean up the inside and sand the whole thing. And need to remove the tenon I glued on to it.
> 
> View attachment 186843
> 
> View attachment 186844
> 
> View attachment 186845
> 
> View attachment 186846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pestle
> Brazilian cherry (jatoba) with one 3-layer veneer stripe. This was glued up this morning and had about 12 hours in the clamps. Was turning it round when it split open on me. I thing it was too cold on the shop for my glue to properly setup.
> 
> View attachment 186847
> 
> View attachment 186848
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, there's my "entry".
> 
> View attachment 186849
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -jason



I like the styling with the raised lip.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb

Berserker said:


> One more to add; just under the wire.
> 
> For the mortar I first turned a sphere, then cut some groves (coves). Once that was done I cut it in half, cut a tenon then cut the bowl. I wasn't sure whether this method would even work, but it turned out OK. A little shallow but...View attachment 186856
> 
> I made the pestle double ended with a slightly different shape. I see that several others did the same, intentional or not.
> 
> Made from eucalyptus and finished with walnut oil.
> 
> View attachment 186857
> 
> View attachment 186858
> 
> View attachment 186859
> 
> View attachment 186860


Very industrial looking, well done!


----------



## Bean_counter

I’ll create a new thread this evening for voting once the Mother’s Day celebrations end. Enjoy the day and well done everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bean_counter said:


> I’ll create a new thread this evening for voting once the Mother’s Day celebrations end. Enjoy the day and well done everyone!


Bean, if you need any help, just ask me. Tony's going to send me a text asking me how to do something anyhow. He's as useful as a one step stool.....(and about the same height.)

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Bean, if you need any help, just ask me. Tony's going to send me a text asking me how to do something anyhow. He's as useful as a one step stool.....(and about the same height.)



Hey, I resemble that remark!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Steve in VA

Bean_counter said:


> Yeah her pics def make it look better than it is. She can photo shop out anything I want.



Looks as if you had her photo shop the rules as well!

In all seriousness, looks great as do all of them. I might have to get my wife to help with the voting!

Great contest and great execution everyone; looking forward to the next one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ebill

> Great contest and great execution everyone....



- I agree. I just voted and I can tell you I was torn between two or three for sure. 

- thanks for all the hard work putting this together 

- ebill

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

